# Seminary Admissions



## volnation27 (Feb 1, 2011)

I feel I have been lead into vocational ministry though I'm still discerning the call. I am a junior in college and looking to finish my degree online before going, hopefully, to SBTS. I have two questions about the admissions process:

1. I'm wanting to finish my 4-year degree on Liberty online in accounting. It is regionally accredited and seems to be my best option. How would SBTS view this degree? Would it decreased my chances of being accepted because it's an online university or that I'm not a Biblical studies major?

2. How selective is SBTS or seminaries in general? How much weight is put on GPA vs. personal references and personal essay?

God bless!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 1, 2011)

I would check with someone at SBTS, however, I think you'd be fine.


----------



## Grillsy (Feb 1, 2011)

I worked as an admissions counselor for both undergrad and graduate studies (though not at SBTS). This should not handicap you in any way concerning being admitted. If it does I would be surprised. 

It never hurts to talk to someone at the school you are applying to.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree. #1 - you should be fine and #2 - check with the seminary to verify #1.


----------



## Grillsy (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry I didn't see number two!

The personal essay and references are of the utmost importance especially for Christian graduate programs. 

The GPA is very important as well. However, unless the GPA is exceptionally low, most schools can work with you on that. 
This can change depending upon the size and exclusivity of the school.


----------



## volnation27 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great answers, all. Thanks!



Grillsy said:


> The personal essay and references are of the utmost importance especially for Christian graduate programs.
> 
> The GPA is very important as well. However, unless the GPA is exceptionally low, most schools can work with you on that.
> This can change depending upon the size and exclusivity of the school.



If you don't mind me asking, how poor do the essay and references have to be to not get accepted? I know it varies from seminary to seminary, but in general how good do my references and essay have to be?


----------



## Grillsy (Feb 2, 2011)

volnation27 said:


> Great answers, all. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't mind at all 
This is very hard to answer. You already know the reason why. 

In general your essay will need to be very strong. I do not mean it needs to be some sort of foot-noted treatise. Your essay needs to be sincere and free of grammatical errors. It is that simple. Your writing style, unless technically or morally flawed, will not make much of a difference. 

References are crucial, especially for grad school. I am not sure what kind of relationships you were able to nurture being an online only student. You will need academic references. That is something to think about.

Ecclesiastical references I will assume that you will have. At least I hope that you have consulted your session or church leaders regarding your decision to pursue a seminary education. 

I hope I am not being too general. If you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Andres (Feb 2, 2011)

I finished my undergrad online at LeTourneau University. It is a fully accredited (including regionally) school and my undergrad isn't in biblical studies/theology. I say that because it sounds similar to what you described your situation at Liberty and I was accepted to three seminaries - WTS, DTS, and Redeemer. Paying for them is another story.


----------



## mjohnson7 (Feb 3, 2011)

I would echo what everyone else has said. I completed my undergrad through Liberty, though it was in Religion (I know, I know, please don't kick me off the board - my theology was still developing, and still is to some degree). I applied and was accepted to SBTS. My concern was lack of academic references because it is hard to develop a relationship with profs in online courses. However, that did not seem to be an issue. With SBTS, it appears, at least to me, that if you appear competent (no glaring problems), you can be accepted. Being accepted is not as difficult as the rigor expected at SBTS.


----------



## volnation27 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for the insightful answers. I didn't think that a degree from Liberty would be a big problem, but I couldn't help wondering if there would be some kind of a stigma attached in regards to having an "online" degree and Liberty's reputation. I think that, by the grace of God, I can write a very solid essay. I can also get a good personal and pastoral references. The only remaining concern was pointed out above: getting an academic reference from an online professor. Hopefully that won't be a big deal and I'll work my tail off nailing the other factors down.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 7, 2011)

I graduated from Liberty online and was accepted to SBTS, SWBTS, DTS, and WSC told me that it would not be a problem (I never finished the application process). I think you will be fine.


----------

